# Sunroof whistles when closed



## turbosixx (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello all,

The sunroof on my daughters 2012 turbo beetle whistles at highway speeds. I need to take it to the dealer for code P2015 and was wondering if I should have them adjust it or is it something that is simple for me to do and they would charge too much? I'm a fairly decent mechanic (old hotrodder).

Thanks


----------



## turbosixx (Sep 14, 2017)

The dealer says it's a high dollar fix. It has to go to a body shop to replace the seal. 

Am I the only one with this problem?


----------



## beetleman2002 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have the same problem and they told me that the gaskit had came undone and the had to replace the entire moon roof. I was not happy with that because I did not want a dam moon roof in the first place I just wanted the leather sets. so mine whistles also I am going to take it to a body shop and have the entire thing removed and replaced with a normal no moon roof and paint it!


----------



## DarExc (Mar 9, 2016)

I have this problem as well on my wife's 2015. I bought it in April 2016 so the Warranty is about to expire. I brought it in a little over a year ago and they said they couldn't replicate it. It's consistent at speeds over 80-90KMph though. I've found if we push up on it, it stops. I'm going to try again, any tips on dealing with this so they don't pass it off again?


----------



## tehuberduber (Aug 11, 2012)

I recently bought a 2013 R-Line with a sunroof and was having this issue. I applied some teflon grease material to the edges and it seems to have subsided mostly. I also put some around the doors where the windows roll in. Hope this helps!


----------

